
640 KiloBytes of RAM? and Why I Bought an IBM 5160 - hwdegroot
https://www.forsure.dev/-/2020/05/19/640-kilobytes-of-ram-and-why-i-bought-an-ibm-5160/
======
hwdegroot
Turn on the sound!

